
100 days of algorithms - jpn
https://github.com/coells/100days
======
vortico
I'm really happy that GitHub supports rendering ipynb files so nicely. Makes
it easy to glance at repos like this without cloning and firing up a Jupyter
notebook.

~~~
narimiran
> GitHub supports rendering ipynb files so nicely (...) without cloning and
> firing up a Jupyter notebook.

There is a better way, with (even) nicer rendering, without any cloning:
[https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/)

Here is a direct link for this repo:
[https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/coells/100days/tree/mast...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/coells/100days/tree/master/)

------
torbjorn
How did you enumerate this list of algorithms to do in your self challenge?

~~~
meej
[https://medium.com/100-days-of-algorithms](https://medium.com/100-days-of-
algorithms)

------
Sherxon
cool (y) I wonder how much time did u spend everyday

~~~
agumonkey
Also the thinking process. I looked at the repo it seems straight on
solutions.. do not spoil yourself.

------
cercatrova
It seems like the algorithms aren't that complex, after all they have to be
completed in one day. There might be more value in something like, 12
algorithms/side projects a year. Enough time is had in a month to actually
develop something meaningful, not necessarily an entire side project but a
deep understanding of a specific algorithm.

~~~
mygo
I think the hard part of these algorithms was discovering them. If you know
what you're making at some point it just boils down to how quickly you can
type. Took Einstein forever to discover E=mc^2 but I can type the full
equation out in no time.

~~~
cercatrova
That's what I mean, in that most if not all of these algorithms don't seem to
be discovered novelly, but more that they are universally known now, and
indeed it seems like the author typed them out and called it a day, literally.
I'm saying that there is more pedagogical value in meditating and creating
from scratch, algorithms for some purpose over the span of a month, rather
than reading about known algorithms and typing them out. If these same
algorithms were indeed realized from scratch by the author with no prior
knowledge , then I commend them, but still, doing so in only a day each seems
highly unlikely.

------
ASipos
What's the benefit you get out of implementing an algorithm that you don't get
out of reading carefully its correctness and complexity proofs?

~~~
Styrke
I often find that when I try something in practice I become aware
misunderstandings i have, and details that I might have missed. Of course, if
you implement enough algorithms you will learn which mistakes you commonly
make and start making fewer of them.

------
cristaloleg
Not all algorithm have best(known) complexity. But overall project is very
interesting and challengeable!

------
Kenji
Did he do this beside working 100% as a software engineer?

~~~
Kenji
That was a serious question.

------
toisanji
i want the list of algorithms ,this seems like a fun project to implement

~~~
Falling3
Link is in the first line of the readme.

------
subhrm
Thanks for sharing this.

